# Ouch!



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I took Milo to the groomer this morning and once again he's loaded with matts. It was much better for several weeks, but now . . . I'm terrified to see what I get back when I pick him up later. She told me it's cruel to put him through all that pain and misery and that I should be brushing him more. I do brush him, although no longer twice a day since it's such a trial for us both. These days I mostly use the rotating comb.

I swear, he was fine days ago when I combed him and all of a sudden, back to abject misery. Is this the way blowing coat goes -- better for a bit, then back to *horrible?* He has been rolling around in the leaves and dirt in the backyard lately. I feel as if I somehow failed him.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Geri,

How long is milo's hair anyhow? I think my Beamer is blowing coat to.. he is getting insane matts all over his ears.. almost looks like cotton balls they are so bad... 

Good luck on his grooming!

Ryan


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Boo is getting them behind his ears right now too. We spent an hour working on just one. Im not used to this, his hair has never matted badly before...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, I found the rotating combs aren't good are finding the mats close to the skin since their teeth are so short. Also, the rounded edges make it harder to grab onto the mats (so you can find them in the first place). They buttercombs or the greyhound combs work much better at finding those mats in the first place. You can use the rotating comb to take it out, if you like, though I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ryan,

It's long. He's never been cut -- aside from the pads, between the eyes and his butt -- and some of the stubborn matts when the coat blowing was bad. I'm nervous till I can get him.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Geri, is she giving him a puppy cute? He'll be adorable! Please post pictures soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Geri, is she giving him a puppy *cute*? He'll be adorable! Please post pictures soon!


Was that typo done on purpose? If so, that made me laugh Cindy!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just got done brushing Jillee and she still has matts almost thought of callin the groomers but I will make it. I think??????


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri you didn't fail him. He'll be adorable I'm sure.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Lina, that's what I call my Rudy - he looks puppy cute ~ just like the day I brought him home. I love his puppy cut...e! I have one of each - and I can not wait to cut Rocky's hair off!! Can not wait! The second we're done showing will be the day he is free of all that mess. The boy has a lot of hair!! He gets soaking wet when he goes out for potty (rainy Seattle you know), bring in sticks, beauty bark, etc.....The constant combing to keep him matt free can not be fun for him. 
Also, this may be a fluke, but when we cut Rudy's hair he became MUCH more the snuggler. Instead of sitting at the end of the couch, he curls up next to me. Instead of sleeping at the end of the bed, he snuggles in for the night. I'm hoping Rocky will be the same.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you make sure you comb him before his bath?Just a thought as this helps.I comb Molly on average twice a week sometimes once and maybe just lucky but never seem to have matts now that she is passed the year old mark.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri,
I find greyhound comb is the best for de-matting. I also use Coat Handler's antistatic, detangler. I used to spray Coat Handler's conditioner as leave-in conditioner and it did help with matting. Benji was matting horribly between 9 1/2 -11 months. I had to comb and brush him every day. He seems to have a very few mats now and they are not as bad. He is 15 months.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

He'll look adorable and you'll both be happier. I agree with Poornima - those Greyhound combs are magic for getting out mats. MeMe's blowing coat and I'm hardly getting any mats since it picks up the loose hair so well. I do have to say that I found a little one in her ear today - poor thing - I about drove her nuts getting it out. I gently rub and tug the inner ears to get out the loose hair. I've had my vet show me how to use the hemostats to pull, but I'm too chicken!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Just picked Billy up from the groomer-- we weren't set on a puppy cut, but since he was so matty in certain areas, he wound up with one-- he looks cute, but I miss his long hair for now-- right now, he is exhausted!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Geri, I found the rotating combs aren't good are finding the mats close to the skin since their teeth are so short. Also, the rounded edges make it harder to grab onto the mats (so you can find them in the first place). They buttercombs or the greyhound combs work much better at finding those mats in the first place. You can use the rotating comb to take it out, if you like, though I don't think it's necessary.


Yes! Every dog seems to mat a little bit differently, but I have a visitor right now that is blowing his coat and I pulled out the rotating comb just because it was in sight, and it was completely useless. The rounded tips just wouldn't grab the tangles that were close to the skin. They would comb right over them as if they didn't exist and I could see the mats! I'm seriously about ready to throw away my rotating comb. It seems to only be useful on puppy coats.

Geri, are you going to post pictures when he gets home?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I guess we dodged a bullet again . . . sort of. Milo was so matted that she said she "thinned him out." I really don't like it. The beautiful, silky outer coat is half gone (and that wasn't the part that was matted). He's still long, as you can see and I guess it could have been much worse. 

I got an admonition in addition to a hefty bill ($55 plus tip). I guess I'll have to buy that greyhound brush. I'll have to look it up in the old threads because I'm not even sure what it looks like.

You can see a little of the greying out of the color under his outer coat and his head hair (which is coming back, but not yet lovely) is turning very tan/brown. I'm not sure if any of the photos capture it. I have to get a new camera. The flash kills him and he won't face me when I have it in my hand.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

That last picture Geri is to cute I love it. He is adorable


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Geri, he looks fabulous!! )


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That full, beautiful look he used to have around his feet isn't there. I miss it. The problem is I loved him exactly the way he was. With the thinning out, his coat doesn't look the same. It will grow back though -- right? And I know it could have been much worse. I'm going to have to be really vigilant with his daily grooming.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah, finally got a close-up.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I think he is a beautiful doggie!:biggrin1: Anything thinned out or cut, will grow back. What do you feed him?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think he is handsome.....Jillee liked his new hair cut!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> I think he is a beautiful doggie!:biggrin1: Anything thinned out or cut, will grow back. What do you feed him?


Milo gets Fromm's Gold. He also gets little bit of salmon when I have it and occasional chicken or egg and some veggies.

Oops. Milo says thanks to Jillee.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He doesn't look bad at all, Geri! I think Milo is adorable!

I know you don't want to hear this right now, but because she thinned him, he will probably mat a little more as the hair starts growing back out. When the hairs are various lengths, they tend to tangle up a little more than if they were all the same length, especially if she had to rip through any mats with a blade, which is fairly likely. Do you bathe him at home? If so, then I recommend that you come through him thoroughly before you bathe him, and condition the hair well.

Here is a picture of a Greyhound comb. It isn't anything really spectacular or unique, but it is the way it is made that makes it easier in how it works through the hair. 








Sometimes you can find them in assorted colors, or even in a glitter color! LOL (That's usually at dog shows.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, there are a bunch on eBay that are listed under $20, but most of them have "Greyhound" (in italics), so I don't know if they mean Greyhound-style or a real Greyhound comb. I pay $39.95 (or $45 for glitter) at dog shows for them.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> By the way, there are a bunch on eBay that are listed under $20, but most of them have "Greyhound" (in italics), so I don't know if they mean Greyhound-style or a real Greyhound comb. I pay $39.95 (or $45 for glitter) at dog shows for them.


My groomer has the plain ones for 12 bucks. Glitter would be SWEET!eace:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> He doesn't look bad at all, Geri! I think Milo is adorable!
> 
> *I know you don't want to hear this right now, but because she thinned him, he will probably mat a little more as the hair starts growing back out.* When the hairs are various lengths, they tend to tangle up a little more than if they were all the same length, especially if she had to rip through any mats with a blade, which is fairly likely. Do you bathe him at home? If so, then I recommend that you come through him thoroughly before you bathe him, and condition the hair well.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I'll kill myself.

I'll check out the comb on ebay. That's a lot of money for a comb (the regular price), especially for someone who's likely to misplace it somewhere along the way.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Geri, He really looks fine! I love it that his markings are so much like Dusty's.
I know he and Dusty are related. Dusty matted pretty badly for a few months around 14-18 months maybe, and then it just stopped. Now I get by with brushing her just once or twice a week. I am careful to do a thorough job (all the way down to the skin) and I mostly use a greyhound-type comb. It's not the brand name one. I think It's actually a cheap one my breeder gave me when she delivered Dusty, but it works. Someday maybe I'll try one of the real Greyhounds and see what the hype is all about!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Oh no! I'll kill myself.
> 
> I'll check out the comb on ebay. That's a lot of money for a comb (the regular price), especially for someone who's likely to misplace it somewhere along the way.


I have a little grooming basket for Sully. His dry bath, Aussie grooming spray, tail comb, boar hair with plastic spikes, that heavy greyhound comb (thanks Karen!), and some spray to make him smell pretty! Also, rubber bands. Amazing I have not lost things that have to do with him...yet!:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The groomer took out a comb to show me how he should be brushed and I just realized it was just like the greyhound comb you showed me. Okay, I'll buy it and hope that it takes us both past this awful time without wanting to scream.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know what you mean about the thinning out, Geri. I think Milo still looks so very handsome though. He has such unique colors and I was reading the thread, worried that he might have lost those. He didn't! yaaaaaay! 

I thinned Ricky's hair out once, almost all over and I didn't like the result. His hair actually looked drier and duller and as Kimberly said, it might tend to tangle a bit more this way, but it does grow back! I still thin some hair, but I'm more careful about how much of it to do on Ricky. On Sammy, it doesn't look very nice most times so I try and avoid it. Don't worry, Geri! With your new comb (I use two combs like that too and love them, though it's not the brand name), you should be able to keep on top of the mats. 

Condition, condition, condition.  He's toooooo cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love the way he looks, he's still got long hair. Geri - the one Greyhound comb that I really like for mats is the small 4" one with widely spaced teeth. They just seem to come out like butter. MeMe's coat may be the exception however, her coat blowing has been a breeze.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, Milo looks fabulous. I think your groomer does a great job. 

You will love the greyhound comb. I can't do without it.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Milo is stinking adorable! 

I use only the greyhound comb with Posh every single day. It most definitely finds all the mats, and I gotta say the "sicko" in me kind of finds it rewarding to find the little buggers.

I do believe, however, she is starting to "blow" which really does blow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, which conditioner should I get. I have one I'd gotten at the pet store. It's called John Paul Oatmeal conditioning rinse. I also have Johnson's detangler.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> I love the way he looks, he's still got long hair. Geri - the one Greyhound comb that I really like for mats is the small 4" one with widely spaced teeth. They just seem to come out like butter. * MeMe's coat may be the exception however, her coat blowing has been a breeze*.


If I were you I'd say poo poo poo when you say that. I hope it doesn't change for MeMe . . . and you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Milo is stinking adorable!
> 
> I use only the greyhound comb with Posh every single day. It most definitely finds all the mats, and I gotta say the "sicko" in me kind of finds it rewarding to find the little buggers.
> 
> I do believe, however, she is starting to "blow" which really does blow.


Amy, before Milo started blowing coat I couldn't understand what everyone was complaining about. I used to brush and comb him twice a day, morning and night and it was like cutting through butter. Once he started I quickly got what all the hoopla was about. It's a nightmare. May it bypass your house.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, Milo will always look cute, no matter what. But I definitely understand what you meant by the thinned look. And I must confess my first thought was  he'll have more matts now, but hopefully this won't be the case. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, I think Milo still looks very handsome! I would definitely invest in a Greyhound or Buttercomb to try and keep up with the mats.

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What's a butter comb?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think he looks really cute! Compared to what can happen, I think your groomer is a saint!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda, you're right of course. The condition he was in, it was miraculous to get him back with hair at all. I am terrified though about the possibility of more matting from the thinning. It's a good lesson for me though. I'll do whatever it takes to not have that happen again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you stay up on it, the matting from thinning is much easier than blowing coat mats - much, much easier!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

A Butter comb (made by Chris Christensen) is very similar to a Greyhound but I think they actually work better. I have both a Greyhound and two smaller butter combs and I use the butter combs a lot more than the Greyhound as I think they just move through the coat better. Like butter.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, I'm sorry you're upset but I think Milo is absolutely adorable and his coat is beautiful; he's so stinkin' handsome.

I hope he breezes though the rest of his blowing coat stage. I need to invest in some good combs and brushes too. I found out with the post-spay mats that what I have just isn't going to do the job.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Geri- Milo is one handsome boy, and he looks great even with the thinning. My groomer never seems to get the feet right either (even though I take pictures), but everything grows so fast, that within a couple of weeks, everything seems back to the way it was. The blowing coat stage is so awful! Maddie is going through her 2nd starting at 18 months. It seems to be leveling off, but I had 1/3 of her length trimmed off to make it easier. Its still about 3 1/2-4" long, but having that extra length removed makes the mats much easier to get out. I bought a Greyhound comb at the last show I went to, and I do like it. It gets clear down to the skin. Blowing coat stage is the pits!:frusty:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Geri, Milo is one of the most handsome Havs I have ever seen! He looks fabulous. I have nothing to add that hasn't already been said, except to make sure that you are combing him all the way down to the skin. The greyhound comb works great since the tines are long enough to get through their coat. It does get easier. Lincoln had a nightmare, cottony, puffy coat, and he is BIG, so there was a lot more hair to deal with. At 3 years, his coat is easier to groom than Scout's! It takes me 20 minutes only twice a week now. So hang in there!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Geri, he looks great. Believe me, this too shall pass. We went through that horrible stage, too. Matts everywhere everyday. I was read to cut him down after every frustrating session. The worst was when I made his paper thin ears bleed trying to get matts out, as did the groomer!! But I hung in there. Now at 18 mos, no matts & his coat is fully grown out. It's like a miracle. I brush & comb him every other day or even every third day! I've noticed a BIG difference since I started feeding him Royal Canin #26 kibble for beautiful coats. I use it with Innova Evo, half and half.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw. He looks great! I don't think its a bad cut at all, although, like Kimberly said..the uneven hair tends to mat  The butter comb is really nice, I also have a small fine toothed comb (like a flea comb) that helps get out all the stray/loose hairs. I think that helps alot too.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Milo looks GREAT Geri!:hug: He is such a cute guy,no hair thinning could change that! I use a Silk Conditioner/or Coat Handler Conditioner. You can water it down and put it in a spritzer bottle. Then daily you can give him a spritz and comb,spritz and comb. It's a good time to do it while relaxing in front of the tv. I give Quince a liver treat after I'm all done. The conditioners/greyhound comb are all available in the PetEdge catalogue. I have no stores here with these things available,so PetEdge has been a life saver for me. I think the greyhound comb is less then 10.00 through them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, Milo looks really great. The wonderful thing about hair, it grows! 
I had Sedona cut down into a puppy cut several weeks ago because her hair is so thick it's hard for me to get her dematted even with daily brushing, using Coat Handler's conditioner on her, and using a greyhound comb. Once a year she gets a short puppy cut and we start over. I guess I keep hoping that maybe it'll grow out a different texture at some point. I guess not though, because she's 3 years old now.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

hi,
i use a greyhound comb. its great. Grei where do you live on L.I. im from plainvew


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Asta used to from those impossible mats that were so hard to comb or brush through .. He was not handled much as a young puppy . It was the breeders first time and she had five puppies to contend with .. I think she was overwhelmed with the responsibilities of work home life and then her puppies thus I had to keep Asta in a puppy cut most of the time .
Asta would always behave well for Lois ..
Cosmo is a little better and lets me groom him . Ahnold is a trooper and he loves to be groomed . Neither of them has a coat like Asta's .. I can comb or brush through the mats but Asta's just formed hard knots that were impossible to budge ..
I have a hint for alll you ladies who have to deal with the snow and the little balls that form ..
I do not know if you have been told that you should put a little vegetable oil on their legs and coat and this prevents the snow from adhering . 
Now I am not positive about this as my dogs have not been exposed to deep snow but it came from a reliable source ..
To those in the Montreal area who just got another heavy" dusting "of snow it might be worth a try !!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

bentimom said:


> hi,
> i use a greyhound comb. its great. Grei where do you live on L.I. im from plainvew


I live in Merrick. We're neighbors.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I finally got a couple of daylight shots. In the second you can see how short she cut his hair. You can also see how grey he's getting on his undercoat.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, I think he still looks very handsome! If you hadn't told me that he had gotten a cut (and I hadn't known that he was in full coat before), I wouldn't even have guessed it. I think your groomer did a great job!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So Lina, I guess I'm being obsessive. ound: I agree, considering what she had walking in the door, what I got back was a gift. 

I was looking for a greyhound comb today and couldn't find one at the discount PetSuppliesPlus store. I'll check the local pet store where he gets groomed tomorrow. Otherwise I'll buy one online -- probably the butter comb too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Otherwise I'll buy one online -- probably the butter comb too.


 Geri, save your money and just buy one (unless you really do lose things easily). If you're just going to get one, pick up the Butter Comb. At least you can tell it is the real deal. There seem to be an awful lot of "greyhounds" online at such a huge variety of price, that I don't know if you're going to get one that snags hair or not.

The originating web site for the Butter Comb is chrissystems.com, but I just bought mine through showdogstore.com because they also carried my shampoo too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Geri - you know that no matter what, we love the way our guys look, and I think Milo looks great. I have been using, and really like the Coat Handler conditioner. I mix it with distilled water and spray it over my guys after their bath, then snuggle with them in a towel for about 10 minutes. It seems to help them a lot. I really hope that Milo makes it to our playdated this May, he is so handsome!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - I agree with Lina, I think Milo looks fantastic. Also, someone else posted the site of the real Greyhound combs - they are made by Ashley Craig and look exactly like what I bought at the show. You can even get the glitter combs that Kimberly mentioned. For $5 more, I'd pay for the personalization - easier to keep track of if you know what I mean. http://greyhoundcomb.com/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=20

Here's the picture of the one I love for mats. It's 4.5" and the coarse version.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll just order it. Do you think I should get the coarse and fine or just the coarse? Also on the conditioner, does it pay for me to get that as well instead of the John Paul Oatmeal conditioner I already have?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly and Lina, I'm thinking about getting a buttercomb too. Shall I get the #000 Fine/Coarse or do you recommend a different number?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have one #12 and one #14. The reason for it being that I already have a greyhound similar to #0. I like the smaller 4.5" size for smaller areas, though. The 7" is a little too big to use on the face, for example.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a Greyhound-style comb fine/coarse 7 " from petedge http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-Grooming-Tools-Medium-Coarse-Steel-Greyhound-Comb-TP906.pro?parentCategoryId=190&categoryId=214&subCategoryId=276&subsubCategoryId=479, but have the impression that it might pull on his hair too much. I always comb his face with it fairly easily, so I guess I should go with the #000 if I can manage to comb his face with the 7" length?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, that sounds good!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Lina, thank you once again!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Geri, those last pics of Milo are terrific! I think the groomer did a good job after all. He is very handsome!

I actually use Pantene conditioner - for humans - and love it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri - I too love those last pics of Milo~especially the one with the wind blowing on his side. He is beautiful!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Milo looks so cute Geri! Your groomer did a great job! hoto:More pictures please!hoto:More pictures please!hoto:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, Milo looks fabulous. Your groomer really does a great job. I guess, I found my groomer, one item off the To Do list for LI :biggrin1:


----------



## Chloe (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi guys, I am up near Old country Road, near the Wantagh Parkway- I tried to get in touch with you Geri, on the meet up forum. I went to a meet up playdate in NY yesterday. We were shown a very helpful way to groom and dremel the paws and nails. I would love to get together, My girl Chloe is around 8 1/2 months old. Lisa


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Milo looks lovely......He is a handsome fellow. It will always grow again anyway.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Milo is as handsome as ever. I think his cut looks really good.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa - I really wanted to go to the meet-up yesterday in the city, but it was DH's birthday and the kids came over and cooked a meal for him. Hope I can get to the next one.

Geri, Milo looks great. When I first got Kodi, a groomer recommended using a thinning scissor on the mats. I think it did give him more mats, too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Chloe said:


> Hi guys, I am up near Old country Road, near the Wantagh Parkway- I tried to get in touch with you Geri, on the meet up forum. I went to a meet up playdate in NY yesterday. We were shown a very helpful way to groom and dremel the paws and nails. I would love to get together, My girl Chloe is around 8 1/2 months old. Lisa


Oh Lisa I had emailed you back at the time but wasn't sure you got the message since I never heard back. I'm so glad you made your way here. You're really so close to me. We should all make plans to get the babies together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa - I'm sorry I missed you yesterday at the play date! Kubrick and I were going to go (I live in Manhattan), but my future brother in law was over with his baby boy and we weren't able to. Hopefully you can come to the next one and we can meet you and Chloe!


----------



## Chloe (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Geri, I did get that email, but the reply I sent bounced back to me. Then I searched for you here, since you had originally mentioned this forum. I would love to have a play date, also with the plainview hav. I know there is a small dog run in Wantagh park- ever go there.? Chloe loves the beach. On a nice day we can meet at Pt. Lookout. Milo looks great- Chloe is so matted that I am afraid a puppy cut is in her future, even though it means losing her black and sable tips. 
Lina, I would have loved to say HI- I think yesterday may have been our last meet up for awhile. Chloe hid under my chair the entire time. Although she plays great with her friends and is very social, we have never attended a big dog park situation and she is most certainly out of sorts with 30+ dogs running around. We attended the Halloween party and she acted in a similar way. We were very excited to meet her brother Cubby, and his human family, from the same parents but a different litter. It was a long but fun day and the weather held out for our walk thru Soho. Lisa


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do know Wantagh park but have never been there with Milo. I'll have to check it out. I'm so glad you made it over here. You'll love this group. They're the most loving, sharing bunch of people I've ever met (virtually). Try to put some pictures up when you can, and don't worry about the matts, we've all been through it.

I'd love to know more about the tips you got with the Manhattan group. Always wanting to learn more, to take better care of the man.


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Mats are Mirabel's second worst enemy. Her worst enemy is the dreaded comb, DUHN DUHN DUHHHHHNNNN!!! Lol no matter what we do mirabel just gets more and more mats. lol.:doh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, where do you go in Pt.Lookout. Is it Lido Beach or Nickerson? I would love to take the dogs to the beach.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Jalexs said:


> Mats are Mirabel's second worst enemy. Her worst enemy is the dreaded comb, DUHN DUHN DUHHHHHNNNN!!! Lol no matter what we do mirabel just gets more and more mats. lol.:doh:


Ok it isn't that bad. Why my son who has never brushed her before feels the need to comment is beyond me ound: I guess he has heard me complain about mats too much :frusty: She is so much better now, just the occasional small mat. I do agree that the comb is one of her worst enemies. She sees it and tries to run! :behindsofa:


----------



## Chloe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Pt Lookout*

I go right to Malibu. Pt. Lookout is perfect too. She loves the sand and the birds. Also, off season beach lovers tend to be very dog friendly. We haven't been down since the real warm day back in Feb. Once it is over 60 degrees, we will be back. Let's try to get a bunch of the Long Island Havs together. I will soon post photos- i am not blog savy-this is my first site (plus the Woodland Yahoo group). :brick: Lisa


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Geri,
Milo looks fabulous! 

I have to write down what combs and conditioners to get. I need to be prepared as can be for Teddy's blowing coat stage, I am a little frightened! :fear: I would be so happy if he looked anything like Milo though!


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

anneks said:


> Ok it isn't that bad. Why my son who has never brushed her before feels the need to comment is beyond me ound: I guess he has heard me complain about mats too much :frusty: She is so much better now, just the occasional small mat. I do agree that the comb is one of her worst enemies. She sees it and tries to run! :behindsofa:


I have too brushed her!!! :rant:


----------

